# can food go bad?



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

i have had beef heart and krill in my freezer for about 2 and a half months and i was wondering if that is safe to feed to piranhas or will it be bad, id rather be safe then sorry


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

No problem.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

it should be ok. if its all dryed up, then they might not like it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just watch out for parts that have frostbite (don't know if it's really bad, but hey, I wouldn't eat it myself either







). Otherwise, no problem!


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

alright, none of the cubes had frostbite, thanks


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Birdman said:


> alright, none of the cubes had frostbite, thanks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Also check for discoloration after it thaws.. even though it has been frozen, parts do go bad. Just cut off those parts and you'll be good


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

just use your best judgement and think to yourself "would i eat this".

stuff will eventually go bad even though its frozen, but it will take a very long time.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

IF YOU HAVE FOOD TO LONG IN YOUR TANK IT CAN REALLY THE WATER VERY BAD AND SOME P'S WONT EAT IT IF ITS IN THE TANK FOR A LONG TIME!
LaZy


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i would go with the 'would i eat it rule' 
dixon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

if you have the frozen cubes in the foil bubble pack it should be fine man


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

Ps would probally eat decaying meat in the wild, just worry about the smell in the water


----------

